# g-man 2022 soil test



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

No issues with my soil sample this year. Things continue to improve. I can see that I need to start reducing the P inputs and continue with more K. In 2021 I did 3.91 lb N/ksqft, 3.65lb P/ksqft, 4.96lb K/ksqft. I tried to use less irrigation water to avoid the hardwater impact on the soil.

The rest looks fine and the lawn looks good, so I will continue to do nothing else.



2021 soil test


----------



## Beer-Ghost (Jun 30, 2021)

With 5# K per M, There should be more than a 13 PPM increase. Wonder if it got flushed down below sampling depth.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

This is AA test, not M3. Most of my K was using XGRN 8-1-8. It is co composted with biochar. It was my attempt at avoiding flushing. I will keep doing more K, but not really needed.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

I was wondering why they put B1 as the phosphorus test instead of O for Olsen. B1 would mean Bray 1, wouldn't it? I went to the Waypoint site and it says they use Olsen for the alkaline package. I went to the soil sample submittal form (Tennessee) and didn't see a choice of packages, just the Mehlichs. How do you even order the alkaline package?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The BI means bicarbonate (Olsen extractant) When I first used this test, i was also thinking it was bray1.

This test is under their agriculture page and not in the homeowners. Dr. Ruiz pointed out several studies that show a correlation between Olsen and M3 and is cheaper to do M3($16.50 vs $26.50).

https://www.waypointanalytical.com/SoilsMedia

R=0.8 for Olsen/M3
https://www.agronext.iastate.edu/soilfertility/info/ComparisonofMehlich-3OlsenandBray-P1Procedures.pdf


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Montana Univ comments between Olsen and M3.
https://landresources.montana.edu/soilfertility/timelytopics/olsenp_soilph.html

And i did reached out to Dr. Woods in regards to P values for MSLN in high pH soils. His study data is publicly available and some test had Olsen results. I did an analysis and the P value did not change that much for high pH (maybe 27ppm vs 21ppm). I think if you reach 50ppm, you are more than good enough as long as it is evenly distributed in the soil profile.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

I finally found the submittal form in Agriculture, then Tennessee, then Western Soil. None of the forms indicate prices, or else they're well hidden.. Not the easiest website to navigate. Good to know that BI is bicarbonate.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

This is a great collection of data, thanks for posting these over the years. Makes for good fodder for thought. I wonder how close you've come to finding you ideal annual input levels. I'd say pretty close.
Some observations that I find interesting (considering that +- 10% differences from year to year is not considered significant):
*The trending lower of pH. How much, if any, is this influencing availability of P and the differences in Ca levels from year to year.
*P levels as measured by Bl have been consistently trending up (+12.5% above last year) over the years and are now at the top of Olsen sufficiency levels. Over the last 3 years M3 P levels have become pegged at around 60 ppm. 
*Why is Mg so variable?
* With the exception of one year in Mn, micro levels are pretty consistent. Seems to be an absence of any obvious relationship or trend between them and pH and other nutrient levels. Other than indicating critical deficiency or toxicity level, it doesn't seem to be an indicator of annual use.
* Potassium seems to be more variable than expected. Is it due to competition for exchange sites, soil parent material or just year to year variability in turf usage and leaching/run off?
Lots of real life data to ponder. :thumbup:


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Virigniagal, they dont post their price online. For some reason they want you call for pricing. I dont understand why.

Ridgerunner, I do keep a chart of the values over the years. It is not apples to apples since I was using logan in the past which is M3 and then I switched to the AA/Olsen (2020). Values like pH, the method doesnt matter, but Ca, K and P do.










The pH seems to be bouncing around. I will need 6 values decreasing to call it a trend (per control chart rules). I'm not sure if it is sampling variance. I try to take samples front and back in equal quantity, but there is always that potential. Another hypothesis I have is years that are more dry, I use more irrigation. I have hard water (25 grains), so I'm not sure how much that can affect.

P is at the point I would like to keep it at.

Mg? I'm not sure what is going on with Mg. Maybe the calcium from the hardwater?

I do use foliar FEature sometimes thru the year, which has micros. But the rate I use are in 1-2oz of FEature. It has the micros at 4-6% by weight, so the rate is so low that it wont impact the soil.

Potassium is the most variable. I think it has to be some competition for exchange sites plus the same hard water comment. I dont really know, but I will continue to add more.


----------

